# H.O. Drag racing Super Stock Nationals



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

*H.O. Drag Racing Super Stock Nationals*

:wave: Here we go again guys. Kdog and Tim Ranch are hosting the next event at Tim's "North County Drag O Way" drag strip. June 14th is the test and tune and the S/S Nat's will happen on July 12th 2008. entry limit is 2 per person. Basic class info is Stock Tjet chassis, No Johnny Lightning or Auto World chassis. Slip on silicone tires, any motor brushes, stock arms with a 16.0 minumum ohm limit. Specific rules go to www.psychoslots.com :woohoo:


----------

